
Blake Ross: Aphantasia- How It Feels to Be Blind in Your Mind - josephpmay
https://m.facebook.com/notes/blake-ross/aphantasia-how-it-feels-to-be-blind-in-your-mind/10156834777480504
======
CarolineW
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11554894](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11554894)

